# Necro/JG Wilderlands in ENWorld Player's Journal Vol 4



## Orcus (Nov 14, 2003)

ENWorld Player's Journal to feature content from Necromancer Games and Judges Guild's Wilderlands setting. Plus it has a cover by Frank Frazetta from our upcoming Wilderlands Boxed Set campaign setting. The articles inside detail some of the lesser races of the Wilderlands as well as a detailed article on using unique tomes of ancient knowledge in your campaign.

For more, visit www.judgesguild.com or www.necromancergames.com.

Clark


----------



## Orcus (Nov 14, 2003)

The table of contents for the mag can be found here:

www.goodman-games.com/9004preview.php

...and it can be pre-ordered here:

www.goodman-games.com/store.php#GMG9004


----------

